# First test of China's shadow banking/Ponzi scheme investments hits Fri., Jan. 31



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

According to CNBC; the first of Chinese investments that are very questionable, called WMPs (Wealth Management Products), is scheduled to mature this Friday, Jan. 31. These are like annuities that supposedly were to pay from 9.5% - 11% apr on initial investment. Apparently, there is not nearly enough money in this fund to cover investor payout. The Communists will either bail out these p.o.s. investments or let the SHTF for their comrades.

Keep your ears and eyes open for further details. Any questions, google "Chinese wmp" and read for yourselves.


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

Just more proof that the bankster thieves that we've all come to loathe come in many different ethnic and political forms. All the more reason to think globally but invest locally. No one, and I mean NO ONE, watches out for your interest better than you do. Why trust your savings with a bunch of shysters who have probably never experienced an honest day's work in their entire life?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

WHat idiot would give their money to someone claiming 9 to 11% APR in todays world?

An idiot, that's who. A fool and his money are soon parted.

The Chinese are notorious gamblers, maybe they thought they would get 'lucky'.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> WHat idiot would give their money to someone claiming 9 to 11% APR in todays world?
> 
> An idiot, that's who. A fool and his money are soon parted.
> 
> The Chinese are notorious gamblers, maybe they thought they would get 'lucky'.


Don't you think you're being a little harsh?

I mean after all, we repackaged, bundled and put steaming turds (credit default swaps) on sale after rubber stamping them with the full faith and backing of the US govt, and China bought a shit-ton of them.

Maybe this is just their way of saying "surprise jerk's, we can do it too!!!" :teehee:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually my wife's investments were yielding 11% last year, and have averaged 9% for the last 5 years, just saying.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Actually my wife's investments were yielding 11% last year, and have averaged 9% for the last 5 years, just saying.


Some of the funds in my 401k did substantially better than that even, but I think that having the DJIA at 16k is ridiculous and that's only possible because of the currency manipulation by "the ben bernack" (inside reference to those animated youtube vids, they were pretty funny)

Another iteration of QE is on the horizon as soon as things start to sour further.


----------

